# Good Size Stickburner Project



## Ken226 (Jan 13, 2021)

This was something I've wanted to do for a long time.   6000$ worth of 4ftx8ft x 1/4" steel plates,  2"x4"x1/4" rectangular tubing, wheels, tires, axles, springs, nuts, bolts and various other widgets.  It took a month to design in CAD and fabricate.

No propane or water heater tanks. All 1/4" plate steel with triangular facets for the end cap.

The door is 200lbs, and the counterweight is 185lbs.  The linkage geometry allows the door a vertical component weight advantage in the down position, and the counterweight the vertical component advantage when the door is up.   The result is that the door stays down, and up, on its own with no props or springs.  And can be lifted with about 10lbs of force.   The 200lb door can be lifted with 2 fingers.

Overall, it came it at 2998 lbs and is 15' long x 5' wide. Registered and road legal.

It cooks a damn good brisket!















It's a reverse flow design:








Comes with security.  In exchange for a few healthy portions of brisket and pulled pork.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2021)

Love the pit and your number 1 helper !


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 13, 2021)

His expression in the background shows a level of focus rarely seen in people. 





Days when the smoker is running, are the only days when he is able to stay in one place, all day long.


----------



## aliva (Jan 13, 2021)

you could do a couple full size hogs on that, Nice job


----------



## Boswell (Jan 13, 2021)

I feel like a slacker when I see projects like this 

Great Job


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice Project!  Someone there looks like he would be more than willing to help you eat some of that meat.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 13, 2021)

What a work of art that is.  Beautiful.



I don't compete so don't need the volume.  That allows me to use a vertical stick burner, something that might be of interest to guys here with less 'volume' requirements.  And it turns out flawless meat.


----------



## hman (Jan 13, 2021)

Love it!  Lots and lots of very well planned details.  That first photo almost gives the appearance of a "stealth" aircraft  

OK ... one snarky comment ... what you really need for security is a "pit" bull.


----------



## lordbeezer (Jan 13, 2021)

Very nice cooker


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2021)

lordbeezer said:


> Very nice cooker


And you should know . You have posted many nice ones also .


----------



## lordbeezer (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words but this makes mine look like I’m still in kindergarten


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 14, 2021)

lordbeezer said:


> Thanks for the kind words but this makes mine look like I’m still in kindergarten


I guess I'm still in diapers !  I'm happy with my campstoves but yours and all above are over the top !


----------



## tjb (Jan 14, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> And you should know . You have posted many nice ones also .


Yes, he has.  Some of the best.


----------



## tjb (Jan 14, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> His expression in the background shows a level of focus rarely seen in people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is both a beautiful work of art and an engineering marvel.  Very impressive.  Is it an original design/blueprint?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## fixit (Jan 14, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> This was something I've wanted to do for a long time.   6000$ worth of 4ftx8ft x 1/4" steel plates,  2"x4"x1/4" rectangular tubing, wheels, tires, axles, springs, nuts, bolts and various other widgets.  It took a month to design in CAD and fabricate.
> 
> No propane or water heater tanks. All 1/4" plate steel with triangular facets for the end cap.
> 
> ...





Ken226 said:


> This was something I've wanted to do for a long time.   6000$ worth of 4ftx8ft x 1/4" steel plates,  2"x4"x1/4" rectangular tubing, wheels, tires, axles, springs, nuts, bolts and various other widgets.  It took a month to design in CAD and fabricate.
> 
> No propane or water heater tanks. All 1/4" plate steel with triangular facets for the end cap.
> 
> ...



BEAUTIFUL .......... good looking puppy also


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 14, 2021)

tjb said:


> That is both a beautiful work of art and an engineering marvel.  Very impressive.  Is it an original design/blueprint?
> 
> Regards,
> Terry



Yes, I modeled it on AutoCAD over the course of a week.  It was a little tougher than I expected, getting all the volumes, run lengths, etc sized right for a good draft and even cook chamber temps.

Calculating the draft, and resulting air pressures/velocities in the various chambers from the firebox to the chimney was something I had never done before.   It was fun playing with various chimney size/length  and reverse flow chamber volume combinations to find the ratio that gave the most even temps across the length of the chamber.       

 I ended up with a pretty good setup, with more of the firebox-end heat coming from energy radiating out of the steel, and most of the opposite-end heat coming from the temp of the smoke.   Once it's up to cooking temperature, the the ends are within 15° of each other, despite the energy coming from different sources.   There is also about a 10° deference average between the upper and lower grates.      The warming box on the back stays at about 180°, when the main chamber is at about 250°.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 15, 2021)

Being a 'wood burner' guy, I'm interested in your fire pit details.  Water pan in the design?


----------



## tjb (Jan 15, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> Yes, I modeled it on AutoCAD over the course of a week.  It was a little tougher than I expected, getting all the volumes, run lengths, etc sized right for a good draft and even cook chamber temps.
> 
> Calculating the draft, and resulting air pressures/velocities in the various chambers from the firebox to the chimney was something I had never done before.   It was fun playing with various chimney size/length  and reverse flow chamber volume combinations to find the ratio that gave the most even temps across the length of the chamber.
> 
> I ended up with a pretty good setup, with more of the firebox-end heat coming from energy radiating out of the steel, and most of the opposite-end heat coming from the temp of the smoke.   Once it's up to cooking temperature, the the ends are within 15° of each other, despite the energy coming from different sources.   There is also about a 10° deference average between the upper and lower grates.      The warming box on the back stays at about 180°, when the main chamber is at about 250°.


Very impressive.  Is it conceivable to scale it down to a smaller size?


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 15, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> Being a 'wood burner' guy, I'm interested in your fire pit details.  Water pan in the design?




There is no integral water pan per-se, but the upper part of the plate seperating the reverse flow chamber from the cook chamber is 8'x3'x6" deep and water-tight.  I don't use it that way though.  I just set baking dishes full of water on that plate, under the grates.


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 15, 2021)

tjb said:


> Very impressive.  Is it conceivable to scale it down to a smaller size?


I can think of almost infinite ways a design like this could be scaled down.  As jethro bodine would say, ain't nothin but a bunch of cipherin & scribbling.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 15, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> There is no integral water pan per-se, but the upper part of the plate seperating the reverse flow chamber from the cook chamber is 8'x3'x6" deep and water-tight.  I don't use it that way though.  I just set baking dishes full of water on that plate, under the grates.




My vertical smoker has a deep water pan between the fire and the meat.  Have to I suppose since the meat is directly over the fire.   Anyway, it  sure keeps the meat moist.


----------

